# positive pregnancy test 4 weeks after miscarriage...



## marylion

ok,

can you share how long it took to get a BFN after miscarriage? I've read the 4-6 weeks textbook answer, but I wanted to hear some real experiences!

My m/c began 11 November & my beta quant levels were around 17,000.

thanks so much.


----------



## Ezza BUB1

Firslty I am terribly sorry for your loss, I know that words cant describe the feeling as I have been there myself and still hurt every day! I did a test 2 weeks after my MC and it proved to be negative by then, if you are still getting possitive tests I would suggest seeing your doctor, I was told to go back straight away if I was getting positive but i didnt ..... best to check everything is ok etc. GL babe and I hope you feel better soon xo


----------



## sharonfruit

So sorry for your loss sweet.

I m/cd 19th November and tested 13 days later, got a positive. I called the dr and they told me to wait one more week and test again. So that will be Sat. However I think I have ovulated this week, due to changes in my CM.... Not sure if CM changes are normal after a MC though.

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## marylion

hi,
thanks for your response. I feel like I'm going a bit crazy still testing positive. Did your doctor tell you what to do if you still test positive this weekend?


----------



## sharonfruit

They said .. 'you might still test positive at 3 weeks, that wouldnt be abnormal, but if you do call us back'..?!? :/

Sooo IDK! I don't know anything about the beta quanta levels.. how far along were you when you mcd? X


----------



## marylion

I thought I was 11 weeks, but the ultrasound indicated no fetal pole, so they dated it closer to 5 weeks :(
My doctor never said anything about retesting or how soon my levels would drop. Tomorrow will be 4 weeks since the m/c. I told myself I'm not going to keep testing/getting my hopes up, because it's pretty darn improbable that I actually got pregnant. I mean, this baby took us 18 months to get!
Also, a few days ago, I had ovulation-like CM, but it was tinged with brown blood, so I don't know...


----------



## LilDreamy

Hey. I got my BFN exactly a week after MC started.

I'm pregnant again exactly 4 weeks later. And HCGs are rising.

Good luck to you!


----------



## marylion

Thanks for all your responses.

Finally got BFN this morning. I feel like my body has officially been "reset", so that's good!


----------



## sharonfruit

Yay!

What test did you use?

I got a really faint pos this morning not sure if its an evap line!x


----------



## marylion

I've used wondo (internet cheapies, but I love em') throughout.

they came in a combo pack with ovulation predictors, which I FINALLY get to switch over to now...


----------



## sharonfruit

Hmmmmm I used an internet cheapy and got the faintest line this morning :( 

Hope you get your BFP this cycle!


----------



## marylion

thanks!

oh, that darn faint line...mine stuck around for a week! the EXACT level of faintness, then it just disappeared this morning. I don't know if this helped at all, but I started drinking tons of water these past few days.

fingers crossed for your BFN (sounds weird, doesn't it?)... then your BFP!!!


----------

